

Brain Games To Make You Smarter - king_hdez
http://reyneiro.com/

======
pan69
I get the message but the clunky implementation of the website is so
distracting that I closed it in frustration.

------
pedalpete
This is one of those times where I think the HN title rules work against
itself. The page does say 'Nothing is impossible', so this title is legit, but
it's just a page of a bunch of mobile games. Apparently they are 'Brain games
to make you smarter', but all I see are games.

I'd suggest a title change, but that goes against HN policy.

~~~
dang
There is usually more than one candidate title on the page. When a title
heading from the page (or, in rare cases, the first sentence of an article)
contains an obviously more informative title, it's ok to use it. For example,
when I scrolled down I saw "Brain games to make you smarter" in a heading, and
used that instead.

One thing we try (really hard!) to do is not to impose words of our own on the
content, but rather use what's already there. You can nearly always do that
with one of the original titles. (I use the plural because many if not most
articles have multiple titles to choose from.)

